
Bloomberg Announces 2020 Run - lottamus
https://www.mikebloomberg.com/
======
atlasunshrugged
I'm really not sure I understand the rationale here. The Dem field is already
very crowded and it's pretty late for a new candidate to start up. Yes, he has
good name recognition, experience, and a ton of money, but he also had some
controversial policies during his time. Much more interesting would be if he
ran as a Republican (as he did when he was NYC Mayor) because that field
challenging Trump is incredibly weak right now. Some of the political pundits
I listen to also argue he should just buy Fox News and de-radicalize it, not
sure if that'd be helpful or just lead to everyone watching a different
network but an interesting idea

------
kbrwn
These billionaire politicians need a reality check about the viability of
beating Trump and especially from the left. Bloomberg would lose a significant
amount of progressive voters just by nature of his extreme wealth, he has
controversial past with policing policies that targeted minorities, and his
main policy outside of stop and frisk was a soda tax. This is a vanity project
not a serious campaign for president.

~~~
Tomte
> This is a vanity project not a serious campaign for president.

Which is exactly what most people thought about Trump's candidacy.

These days all kinds of stupid things happen. If you oppose Bloomberg (or any
other candidate) you shouldn't sit back and just wait for his campaign to
implode.

~~~
kbrwn
Trump and Bloomberg are running in completely different primaries. While the
GOP base might find a billionaire palpable the Democratic base is not so
friendly to big business or wall street. There is no uniting force in the Dem
party like the Evangelical vote. That veibn said I still I donated another $27
dollars to Bernie.

